# Is lunch the worst part of the day?



## Dictionary

Just want to hear other people's opinions. This is my last year in high school, so im beginning to give less and less fcks about it all and i sit alone just about every day or go to the library. Most look forward to lunch. I kind of dread it. Its noisy and uncomfortable. I'd rather sit in a classroom and just let time go by that way. am i alone on this?


----------



## SysError

From what I've heard, tons of people here find, or have found, lunch to be difficult at times. Personally, I never had much of a problem with it. I just didn't eat and read in the library instead. The cafeteria at the highschool I went to reminded me too much of prisons. Never considered myself as missing out on anything either. It was an effortless decision, except for the days when the library was closed. Then I either found a classroom to stay in or stood in the hall.

In addition, I've come to the understanding that no one is ever alone in any one belief. Not knowing anything about your highschool, it'd be presumptuous for me to claim that there is undoubtedly at least one other person there who finds going to lunch disquieting in some way, but unless you live in a rural community with an extremely small high school, that'd be my case. Not that it's any consolation of course.


----------



## Poisoned

I hated lunch... that is until I found out I have open campus. Now it's just another 33 minutes of my day. I just drive home get a snack and drive back. Kinda boring, but at least I'm not always on a verge of have a panic attack every day. 
Turns out I can't go out until the 1st of Sept... but the Guidance didn't tell me that when I asked them so I'm just going to play dumb if I get caught. >_<


----------



## Dictionary

When i am alone, it feels ok. But then another side of me seems to tell me that it isnt right to be alone and since everyone else is with other people, i should be. Its a never ending battle.


----------



## SOME

Yeah I hated lunch time too. hell I just hung out at the back of the gym, every once in a while i'll light a cigarette and take one big inhale and put it out really quick and do the same again 5 mins later lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yeah it is,but if I look across the cafeteria I can maybe see someone sitting by their self too,and it doesn't feel so bad,but it still feels bad,my jaw clenches up when I'm walking to the cafeteria and looking for an empty table


----------



## aw1993

i think my classes are the worst part because i have this irrational fear of reading aloud and i get the blankest mind when in class discussion. its so aggravating. i think i have a problem with formal settings because during free times/lunch i usually feel more relaxed and outgoing.


----------



## alex9498

I looked forward to lunch just because my classes were so boring. I had to have something to look forward to in order to get me through the day. The reason my classes were so boring is because I was too shy to talk to anyone.


----------



## Colton

Lunch isn't too bad because I have 2 guys who I always hang with. The three of us are the only friends we have.

But whenever they aren't at school and I'm all alone at lunch, I just walk around and pretend I have some place to go. A guy sitting by himself looks a lot lonelier than just a guy walking by himself. People will think, "oh, that guy is probably walking to meet up with some friends!"

Sometimes I just walk down the street to the gas station, buy a Coke, then turn around and arrive back at school seconds before the bell rings. Nobody thinks it's weird.


----------



## fallen18

I hate lunch it makes me really stressed out :afr my schools cafeteria always has sooo many people in it, it makes me nervous and I usually sit alone most of the time so its sorta lonely. Ive had people ask me to sit with them but I know it would just be awqward so I tell them no thanks but I usually bring a book or somthing so its not as boring and that way I dont make any awqward eye contact with anyone or anything. But thank God I dont have lunch in my schedule this year :nw totally avoiding that whole situation


----------



## TorpidTom

Yeah I've been kind of dreading lunch lately but other times its cool. Probably because I think I'm developing a bit of Social Anxiety, actually I think I've always had it, I found ways to get through but now a days it harder to do.


----------



## skittlez

I hate lunch. It's either I sit with these people that I dislike (the feeling is mutual) because my friend likes them, sit in a hallway where everyone in the school passes by, or sit alone in a circle-of-friends-filled cafeteria. Ugghhhh.


----------



## James_Russell

Lunch was the 2nd worst. It was the worst until I encountered a class where a group project was mandatory.


----------



## Marakunda

Nope, I go home at lunch. It's the only time I have to myself everyday pretty much, I love it. As if it's mandatory to eat in a cafeteria... If someone stated I NEEDED to stay at school to eat I'd bi*chslap them across the face, then book it outta there.... lol


----------



## pancake111

I really only sit with my best friend during lunch. In middle school it was worse because if he wasn't at school, I would be alone, and I hated that. But in high school I can walk around, and even leave campus now that I'm junior. We have all of the same lunches, so I only dread it if he's not at school.


----------



## Dictionary

Colton said:


> Lunch isn't too bad because I have 2 guys who I always hang with. The three of us are the only friends we have.
> 
> But whenever they aren't at school and I'm all alone at lunch, I just walk around and pretend I have some place to go. A guy sitting by himself looks a lot lonelier than just a guy walking by himself. People will think, "oh, that guy is probably walking to meet up with some friends!"
> 
> Sometimes I just walk down the street to the gas station, buy a Coke, then turn around and arrive back at school seconds before the bell rings. Nobody thinks it's weird.


Man fck what they think. :no

And dam. I wish i could leave the school grounds. I'm 17 years old and feel like i've been in daycare almost all of my life. Or Like an electric fence surrounds the entire school.


----------



## Kitsongirl

Hey. Guys i totally agree with lunch being the worst part of the day. I have miscophonia, and cannot stand the lunch period, as well as sa adding on the pressure. I skip lunch over all and go to the band room to practice color guard/baton/dance, outside, alone. I have been doing this all of high school..


----------



## Dictionary

Kitsongirl said:


> Hey. Guys i totally agree with lunch being the worst part of the day. I have miscophonia, and cannot stand the lunch period, as well as sa adding on the pressure. I skip lunch over all and go to the band room to practice color guard/baton/dance, outside, alone. I have been doing this all of high school..


Whatever works best for you.

I think i've been beating myself up about going the lunch because "everyone does it" then i should do it too. But i dont like sitting around in lunch , so why the hell would i go?

Thats beginning to be my philosophy.

I live for the 2:15 bell. I live for the weekends. I live for the breaks. I live for the end of high school. Class of 2012.


----------



## SieLiebtDich

It's hell for me now that I've just moved, and I don't know a single person at my new high school. :\ Usually I just go outside and eat/read...


----------



## Shannanigans

this is my first year eating lunch alone since third grade, but it's actually not that bad in my opinion. my lunch is only twenty minutes long and it gives me time to do some last minute homework, read, or draw. Although, when I'm having a bad day it does suck.


----------



## catsxx

Lunch is the worst meal of the day.


----------



## jadeyXx13

i actually didnt mind the lunch hour then again it all depended on who was around who i could hang around with


----------



## meegs

i hate lunch!!!! i have an hour long lunch because im a senior and i kno a couple people in it and sit with 3 other people but im not really good friends with any of them so i kinda just sit near them akwardly and eat an do my homework quietly....


----------



## iRock365

I graduated from high school last year but I used to dread lunch time. My freshman year I was lucky enough to have a group to sit with. But I was alone 10th and 11th grade. My senior year somehow I made like 3 new friends but they were people I had already sort of known from the past. So I was able to sit with them. But wether I had someone to sit with or not I was always uncomfortable in the lunch room due to the large Amount of people and the noise. It was all very overwhelming. Luckily my senior year one of my friends had a car and we were able to leave the school for lunch. That was the best thing that ever happened. Lol


----------



## riceboy247

Lunch is not worst part of the day, it just sucks cuz I don't have any.


----------



## rapidfox1

It's not for me because since my home is close to school, I can go home for lunch.


----------



## warewolf95

For me lunch is the best. Me and my friend go to an abandoned classroom with our amps and guitars that we store in a teachers class and we can jam really loud or write songs, etc for like 45 minutes during lunch. Is the best.


----------



## a7xgabby

I absolutely definitely dread lunch, for me it's for sure the worst part of the day. I check the time every 5 minutes hoping the period is over. It always takes me forever to find a seat in the cafeteria because i don't want to sit at a table all by myself because i'm afraid of what people'll think of think of me, and i'm afraid to sit at a table with some people there because i'm afraid of people rejecting me or something. it sucks. I usually end up sitting alone and try to look busy so I don't think people think of me as looking stupid all alone, if that makes sense :x


----------



## Lonely girly

meegs said:


> i hate lunch!!!! i have an hour long lunch because im a senior and i kno a couple people in it and sit with 3 other people but im not really good friends with any of them so i kinda just sit near them akwardly and eat an do my homework quietly....


Its exactly what happens to me. I just don't like lunch at all.


----------



## Joe

When the field in my schools open I freeze up whenever i go on it, but tbh with my group of friends If im left alone with some people in the group i say f-all making me feel awkward as hell. 

Since my school got rid of the 1 seat tables in the libary I've not been able to go anywhere for work, by work I mean just to do something if ive got no one to sit around with. But sometimes I try do work on computers. (Feel awkward incase some year 7 or something wants help with anything.) I used to prefair getting detention at lunch too lol. (Now It depends which room I go to, if its just the teacher me and a few other random people im fine but If its one where I need to call out my name to confirm im there then i feel like ****)


----------



## rulesxxx

I used to not like it but ive made more friends this year so i sit with them and block out all the noise and besides all schools have noisy lunches!!


----------



## Nesa

Lunch was OK. I just did my homework at an empty table. It was loud and noisy and sometimes people threw stuff at me but I was more concerned about doing my work. And since I was such a loser anyway (I was considered a retard/freak/mutant/gorilla/etc. - basically an odd little tumor that everyone avoided like the plague until they decided to ridicule me for a laugh) there was absolutely no pressure or expectation for me to sit with anyone. I think the universe would be thrown into complete and utter chaos if I did. :b I used to hate lunch in elementary school and middle school b/c I think I was still expected to sit with people, but by high school I had just become such a freak that it was almost freeing just to sit alone and be left alone, without the heart-pounding anxiety that comes with trying to sit at a table where you don't know anyone.

In senior year I was allowed to go to the library or art class instead of lunch. But the library was just as loud as the lunch room because freshmen went there to escape study hall and to brag about their vulgar sexual conquests in annoyingly audible whispers. Sometimes I went to the bathroom, if I felt like being truly isolated.


----------



## fire mage64

Nesa said:


> Lunch was OK. I just did my homework at an empty table. It was loud and noisy and sometimes people threw stuff at me but I was more concerned about doing my work. And since I was such a loser anyway (I was considered a retard/freak/mutant/gorilla/etc. - basically an odd little tumor that everyone avoided like the plague until they decided to ridicule me for a laugh) there was absolutely no pressure or expectation for me to sit with anyone. I think the universe would be thrown into complete and utter chaos if I did. :b I used to hate lunch in elementary school and middle school b/c I think I was still expected to sit with people, but by high school I had just become such a freak that it was almost freeing just to sit alone and be left alone, without the heart-pounding anxiety that comes with trying to sit at a table where you don't know anyone.
> 
> In senior year I was allowed to go to the library or art class instead of lunch. But the library was just as loud as the lunch room because freshmen went there to escape study hall and to brag about their vulgar sexual conquests in annoyingly audible whispers. Sometimes I went to the bathroom, if I felt like being truly isolated.


People throw stuff at you? What grade does that?!


----------



## Nemo98

**

I hate lunch. Sometimes I get so scared but I have to eat something because my stomach will be growling..and that's embarasing.


----------



## shy girl

Yes. It's noisy; people tread on my feet (purposely or not, I don't know); we have to stand in a queue outside in the freezing cold for a ridiculous amount of time; it feels like people are staring at me when I eat and I worry that I'm eating in a weird way; I have to speak to the people that serve my food and I have to try and make and maintain conversations with people which I deem to be "acceptable". And then I have to analyse every single thing I said afterwards.


----------



## Bee6

@OP - me too. I mean, I have a whole table of ppl that I sit with at lunch, just a bunch of mutual friends, prolly gives off the facade of "popularity" but hey its better than sitting by myself - well anyways we are really quiet so its awkward just being the only silent table in the lunch room, i'd rather just be in the library or even taking notes in some class. i feel uncomfortable eating around my friends too, and ppl used to throw food at me (doesn't really happen anymore) but it still is on my mind and ****.

freshman year for a good portion I sat alone like a loser  the goody-goodies (yeah u know the type) would sit with me and try to "know me", asking me questions. i know they were just tryin to be friendly but come on. one time a teacher sat with me. most awkward 45 minutes of my life.:roll


----------



## lalalala

Hmm,we don't have lunch at school here but I guess it wouldn't be that bad.

Also,if we had and noticed someone being usually alone like you,I'd approach him/her and start a conversation for sure. :squeeze


----------



## nonesovile

I always dread lunch. But i just have to do it, but i don't talk to anyone.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

I don't like lunch since I have to spend an hour by myself and there's never anything to do except from walking about.


----------



## Just Different

eh sometimes :/ It depends sometimes I'll get the chance to spend it with one of my friends but most of the time I don't. And when I don't, I really don't know what to do with myself. I don't wanna be seen awkwardly sitting at a table by myself in the lunch room. I can't go to the library without a pass and by the time i get to the lunch room, they are all gone. I can't roam the hallways. Soo... i usually just walk home (40 minute walk) cuz I have lunch during the last period of the day anyways and I have no where to go. I feel pretty sad while walking though cuz I feel so lonely and wish I could make friends in the cafeteria. I don't know what I'm gonna do when it starts getting really cold and snowing a lot :/


----------



## thatguy95

My friend disappeared (seriously I don't want to jinx it but I haven't seen him in 2 days). Lunch no fun


----------



## abstractdreamer

It used to be the worst part for me, until some other people and myself formed a small group of quiet people. 

I used to hide in the out of bounds areas, fearing people would judge me as an awkward lonely loser. I'd also hide in the library's corner, and bury my head into books to look like I was busy.


----------



## Help please

I sit alone, and eat, while listening to music, or I just stay in the classroom and work


----------



## Black Star

I'd say it is, or definately can be. Moving in the crowded noisy hallways is especially difficult. People tend to notice I'm "different" because I try to avoid ANY contact, especially physical contact. The hallways are the worst for me, I thinks so. I try to give people the impression that I act strangely on purpose and "only to mess with people," but I want more meaningful friendships. I feel my friendships slipping away, and I feel powerless to stop it at times.


----------



## Savril

I feel the exact way. I sometimes think of any excuse to avoid lunch and sometimes its unavoidable . I usually find one of my teachers who doesn't have a class just to help
with anything. Even with a friend at lunch my focus is on other people. Listening to what they're saying and maybe this is silly but I always feel like someone is out to get me and lunch would be the perfect time.
.little to no security around.


----------



## fly to the fire

I hate lunch. In my opinion it's just a time the school has designated for socializing, and eating lunch too but that's not the point. I do the same as you, sit alone, avoid awkward stares people sometimes give me, I go to a small school so people get way too curious sometimes. Then when I'm done go to the library and go on the computers until it's time for class. It can be really boring.


----------



## MeggieGirl

I hate lunch. Mostly I walk around attempting to look like I am going somewhere. Other times I hang out with my not really friend and her group and try to act like I belong. I can go outside but is is so cold it isn't really plausible. Plus anywhere you could go is too far to go within our 40 min lunch break if you don't drive( which I don't). As for the library, I can go there but no food allowed so I need to finish eating(alone) then go. To make the situation more ackward 2 times a week teachers that teach me supervise in there which makes me really nervous and akward because it is a small library and by the time I am done eating the only room is at the table with my teachers. Ugg. Hate lunch.


----------



## Blawnka

I hated lunch a lot when I was in HS, I never once stayed in the lunchroom, I went home for lunch, or out to a restaurant if friends were going. Never even thought about bringing a lunch to school and eating it there.


----------



## mezzoforte

Not anymore. I sit with two friends at lunch 
But last year, I would go to the library during lunch. Or eat lunch in the bathroom...I would be so incredibly uncomfortable sitting at a table alone, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Nathanst

StarryMessenger said:


> Congrats for finding two friends to eat with you for lunch! I wish that can happen to me too, having a couple of friends is the best, the group size is just right.
> 
> For me, the majority of my lunch time is spent in the library or toilet. Most of the time even the library is too crowded that I get too anxious so I spend lunch time in a toilet cubicle instead...


I get anxious INSIDE toilet cubicles.


----------



## mezzoforte

Nathanst said:


> I get anxious INSIDE toilet cubicles.


Afraid someone would see your feet and notice it's you in there? ><


----------



## mezzoforte

StarryMessenger said:


> Yes, I know it sounds really bad, but I'm afraid that people would wonder who is inside that cubicle and why that person is taking so long. That's why I often look for the toilets located in remote places that have less people, and I change toilets after every 15 mins.


Omg I used to worry about that too! I would just hide in the back corner of the handicap stall, and no one would notice usually.


----------



## Yeezus92

definitely now but lucky for me I have a bus pass so I just go to a certain spot then come back to school 

If I didn't have that I wouldn't know what to do and sometimes I get asked where I go for lunch and I'm like around


----------



## SOME

ugh I hate lunch time at work. I just can't stand being in the cafeteria filled with people. luckily I could go outside and smoke, compared to school I couldn't do that, so at least i'm not forced to deal with people at lunch.


----------



## Retronia

In my senior year in HS I enjoyed it as much as possible!
I didnt care about others, becasue I realized after HS, no one would care what I do and so and I realized I dont care anymore what people think about me.
I enjoyed it so much (i mean the whole senior year, nit just luch) it was the best time in HS for me. I went to the library sometimes and had a chat with the lady there 

So speaking to you, dont give a damn about others, its your last year and then you will go into your college/university have some jobs and then you will be an adult.
No fun times after that.

So enjoy it, dont ruin it , just because you are sick of people, just **** them!


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Yes, yes, and yes. I dread it. I hate how everyone can be like, "yes, finally, lunch time!" and in my mind I'll be like, "I'm hungry, but I'd rather not even go to lunch." Too many people, too much anxiety, and it just sucks. :-( I just wish I could skip lunch somehow.


----------



## TaylorLeighann

I've *always * hated lunch time and "hated" is a definite understatement. It started in elementary school and continues through middle school (I've avoided the past 3 years of high school, but it would've definitely followed there too, lol).

I always tried my best to be the exact opposite of myself in school, so I had people asking me to sit with them at lunch (better yet, the pretend me, lol) and still despised it. Too many people- and when I say "people" I mean teenagers . . the out-going, *****y, ****ty, annoying, jerk-off kind lol no fun. When I was younger, I'd sit in the bathroom all during lunch, until one teacher found out and pulled me out of class to yell at me for it and tell me she "knew what I was up to and better quit it" before she told the principle on me. LOL, embarrasing.

Always thought I was alone in this lol


----------



## 760edog

*yup*

Same here


----------



## Dictionary

Today i felt like **** in school.........*because*....i knew i'd feel like **** again tomorrow.

it is a never ending struggle. Or is it temporary. I will see......eventually.


----------



## alexhte

Yes, lunch is *definitely* the worst part of the day! I think everyone around me is staring at me and watching me eat every mouthful. Also, I think I'm eating really loud taking every bite. I normally skip lunch at College but the other day I forced myself to eat a chocolate biscuit and it took 20 minutes.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

nope. getting up on a monday morning is.


----------



## Dictionary

Twelve Keyz said:


> nope. getting up on a monday morning is.


You couldn't have said it better. :afr


----------



## Elliptical

Definitely. I have my own little corner in the library I go to every day. I don't eat anything because no food is allowed in there and I'm usually not hungry. My library is very open so everyone can see me and there's groups of people in there that are also in there every day and i'm always paranoid that they think I have no friends and that I'm a loner. Which is true, sort of. My one friend invited me down to the band hall on Thursday and Friday which is where her and her friends hang out during lunch. They are really outgoing and fun people and I just stood around the whole time and I only said like 3 words the whole time I was with them.I felt so awkward. I think I'm going to go back to sitting alone in the library...


----------



## larsen

I'm the same way. It just feels too long to me sometimes  would much rather just get the next class over with. Sometimes I'll just go into the library and and just do my homework haha. It's not a big deal to me because that's really what everyone else does in there. If anything, they'll just assume the homework I'm doing is due next class and that I'm a slacker like them. Sometimes it is the case, though


----------



## Just Tony

It was till Junior year and adopted the "Nike-Just do it" attitude.

Ive met some awesome people at lunch this year. Kind of makes me sad thinking about all the fun times I could of had Freshie/Sophomore year.

You guys are missing out. Swallow your pride and walk upto people with common interests. I know. Easier said then done, but it worked on my first try.


----------



## dmpj

The days when I actually do attend school I sit in the computer room/counsillor office alone. I hate it when the counsillors leave and leave the door unlocked though, because when they do kids freely come in and come out of the room which makes it extremley uncomefortable for me.. I can't wait until I can drive. So I can leave the school grounds and find a nice quiet coffee shop to go to at lunch or something.


----------



## Reverie18

*sigh* 
whenever lunch/recess hit, i quickly made my way to any of the closest bathrooms and just locked myself in one of the cubicles, listening to music until my next class.

that happened for basically *two whole years*. my last two years of high school.


----------



## millyxox

When I was in high school, lunch was my FAVORITE part of the day. It was the only time that I can laugh with my friends. I also liked lunch because I wasn't stuck with the annoying ghetto kids in my class. Now that I'm in college & that my friends aren't here with me...I sit alone & eat very quickly & then BAM straight to the library.


----------



## Tibble

My high school years, I dreaded going to lunch. I didn't even bother eating because I didn't want to go in the lunchroom and have everyone look at me.
Thankfully there were benches where you go sit at away from the lunchroom.


----------



## Water Girl

Yep it's definitely the worst! 50 minutes long in an overcrowded, cramped and noisy canteen/common room. Loved it at my old school where I had a couple of friends to hang about with, but as I moved to a different school for sixth form (I chose IB they chose A levels) I'm own my own. I help out one of the teachers twice a week, and am trying to employ a new strategy where I eat really quick and then go to the computer room to do some work. I still don't get why lunch has to be so long...


----------

